# Can you use iTunes and Spotify on a Kindle Fire?



## Tommy Muncie (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi Guys,

My Nook is almost dead and I'm going to replace with a Kindle this time (Fire because I like HD screens), but before I get one, are there apps for itunes and Spotify? Know it sounds like a dumb question because Amazon have their equivalents of these sorts of things, but having googled this I've found a whole load of slightly differing info, so I'm consulting y'all here.

Thanks if you take time to post.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Spotify, yes:



As for iTunes, no. Apple wants iTunes to work only on their hardware. Back in 2009 or so, a company called Palm tried to make their phone synchronize with iTunes, and Apple repeatedly updated iTunes to break Palm's hack of their software. Google "Palm Pre iTunes" if you care to read about it....but it's not a pretty story.


----------



## Tommy Muncie (Dec 8, 2014)

The Hooded Claw said:


> As for iTunes, no. Apple wants iTunes to work only on their hardware. Back in 2009 or so, a company called Palm tried to make their phone synchronize with iTunes, and Apple repeatedly updated iTunes to break Palm's hack of their software. Google "Palm Pre iTunes" if you care to read about it....but it's not a pretty story.


Yeah, I knew they were known for wanting to keep it all in-house. I did wonder if Kindle might be an exception just like Windows is, but oh well. I'm trying to spend Saturday not working on my books, so I'll check out that article you linked me to...I need something to do while listening to Spotify after all!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

This was a helpful question that I'd like to piggy-back onto.

I have iTunes but I also added loads of my own CDs to it. 

I'm sure I can upload songs from my own CDs to my new Fire HD 8"....can anyone tell me where to start? Is it better to get an app to do it, if so, what's recommended? 

I'm thinking I'll have to connect my Fire to my laptop and do it that way but will it let me move them out of iTunes (if they are MY songs rather than what I bought from Apple) or do I have to upload my own CDs again to my PC? Is there an app I should look for, in the Store or already on the Fire?


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I tunes works on any pc computer,  I have downloaded my cd library to iTunes on my pc then to my I devices, pad, pod ect.  I do not know if you can load to a kindle though.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://m.wikihow.com/Connect-the-Kindle-Fire-to-a-Computer

I haven't done it in ages, but the instructions above should work to let you copy music that has been ripped onto your computer onto your Fire. iTunes has software to rip CDs and copy the music into your iTunes media folder.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Spotify, yes:
> 
> 
> 
> As for iTunes, no. Apple wants iTunes to work only on their hardware. Back in 2009 or so, a company called Palm tried to make their phone synchronize with iTunes, and Apple repeatedly updated iTunes to break Palm's hack of their software. Google "Palm Pre iTunes" if you care to read about it....but it's not a pretty story.


Apple Music, which requires a subscription, is available in Google Play for Android devices (Apple bought Beats and hopes to convert those customers), and in theory would work on a Fire if you were to side load it. However I have not tried it. Few of the apps I have side-loaded from Google Play in the last year or two work perfectly, because most of these seem have a dependency on Google APIs. In particular, app notifications don't work. One can live without that feature, of course, but some apps just won't run at all.


----------

